# Pain during stims with endo - normal?!



## lucy2831 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi all

Could do with some advice/reassurance please...

On day 5 of stims, low dose 112.5 gonal f. Last night had awful pain in womb - like endo pains during period. Didn't know where to put myself, paracetamol and hot water bottles did not cut it. Just wondered if anyone else has had this?  

Have a scan tommorow so hopefully they can see what's going on. Is there any chance they will collect eggs sooner if they are growing well? not sure I can take many more days like yesterday. 

Xx


----------



## MrsPollyanna (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Lucy

I'm on my second day of stimulation drugs and I am already feeling some discomfort in my ovaries which I wasn't expecting so soon. I have endo too. I'm on 225 gonal fsh and convinced its way too much. Not getting scanned again til Friday.  

I was told no side effects with these drugs! Feel a bit stranded at the mo. 

Do you have an emergency contact to call? Do they know you ate in so much pain?

Good luck with your scan. 

Xx


----------



## lucy2831 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear your feeling some pain too. Bloody endo! I spoke to them on Friday and they didn't seem to concerned, they asked questions to see if I had ohss but they thought it just sounded like the endo was being irritated. Haven't got an emergency number I guess it's calling them or go to A&E if it was unbearable. Hard to know what is too much pain, I know that sounds silly but I think my threshold is pretty high now.

Makes it hard to keep going when you're in so much pain. And then the 'is it all worth it' questions pop into your head and my partner gets upset to see me in pain. Hopefully it is just a glitch and things get easier. Hope you feel a bit better soon as well and good luck! 
Xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

You can take codeine when stimming; up to 60mg but check the dose with your GP first obviously! 

I did find my endo got aggrivated by the stims, but then I got ohss and it took over the pain of the endo  

They can only do EC if your follies are ready (3 follies above about 18mm) but they should be able to give you an indication of when that will be after your first scan and blood results.

Good luck x


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi ya,
Sorry to hear about your pain. I have endo too and on day 5 of stim I started getting pains on my right side ovary which incidentally contains an endometrioma. I tried to wing it but I couldn't. I took 2 Paracetamol and it only had effect after I top up every 4hrs. For some weird reason by Day 7 the pain was gone. But now I do get tender twinges here and there at Day 13 stims. I'm collecting tomorrow.


----------



## lucy2831 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks ladies. Had my scan yesterday. Follicles have been growing very nicely and are nearly there after only 6 days so looks like egg collection will be this week! Eeek!!! Paracetamol every 4 hours is needed at the moment as am really uncomfortable. 

Good luck with egg collection love awaits.

Xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2013)

Evening Ladies!
Thanks lucy2831 for your post it's answered a question for me, I really wasn't prepared for the pains during stimms, but I suppose when you think about what they are doing it's understandable really.

Hope your treatments all go ok ladies, take care, Tish x


----------

